# yangdong water pump



## patpeloquin (Mar 10, 2012)

I have a farmpro 2425 4wd, with a yangdong y385 3 cyl diesel, was running hot and boiling over. Have since pressure tested radiator, put new water pump, took out thermostat, water still does not appear to be getting to water pump. Filled radiator with water and started tractor, water does not go down, hoses are clear no obstructions, belt is turning fan and pump, does water pump need to be primed.
please help


----------



## GrampsinNM (Jul 17, 2011)

Have same engine in my Taskmaster. Have drained system and refilled without need to prime. Never heard of a need to prime. When you say it does not go down, do you mean that the radiator overflows out the fill cap right away? How is the belt tension? could it be slipping. The water/antifreeze will not get through the system until the thermostat opens and permits flow through the engine and back to the radiator. Any air trapped in the lower areas can limit the amount of water going into the radiator. Smetimes it just needs to run to remove any air pockets. Start it up and watch your temp gauge. 
Good luck


----------



## patpeloquin (Mar 10, 2012)

Thanks Grampsin nm and Tommy at Affordable Tractor, been racking my brain trying to figure this thing out, will wash out the radiatorand see what that does. Tommy , I appreciate the great service from affordable tractor, will definitely order from you all again.


----------

